# A few from today



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Got a break between class and got a few


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Great photos.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!

To avoid that pesky slider keep your UWN pics less than 603 pixels wide.

Are those Woodies from Provo? There's been a lot of Woodies in Provo this winter.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. What camera and lens were you using, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Thanks. No they were up in weber county.

Was using a nikon D3100 with the 70-300mm VR nikor lens


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice pictures. I love the wood duck pics. Was it in a park somewhere?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are great pics... thanks for sharing! The wood ducks are awesome.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice shots keep them coming.


----------

